# Muscle pain



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a product for relief of muscle pain? My GP prescribes Difflam but might as well smear on toothpaste for all the good it does.

I changed a pair of motorcycle tyres two days ago and pain in neck and shoulders is excruciating, also if I change oil on van laid on my back can hardly move for three or four days, I realize replies will say get someone else to do it but after a lifetime of doing things like that don't want to stop, as they say if you don't use it you may loose it !! I am 68 and not on any medication.
regards in pain.
Pete. :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you tried a good massage? you might have a trapped nerve.

Kev.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Tiger Balm is very good. I first came across this out in Singers but I believe then it was banned from UK as it contained opium. Then you could find it in the odd Asian cornershop and now it is widespread.

However, although this should work well if you keep putting this on day after day your skin will come off. And also if you keep getting it then there is something that needs fixing as alluded to in the post above me. You might have to see a cairo who is practicing or perhaps a fizzy O or Suzie Wong who only works from 20:00 until 02:00 and can be contacted at number 69 Bugis Street. 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Pete you don`t have to be 68 to get those pains. I find at 58 after loading van i sometimes wonder what i did to get muscle pais.

I have been loading and unloading goods from my work van for 21 years, up to a ton at a time with no problems.

Try Deep Heat. or have a few days away



Dave P


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Have you tried a good massage? you might have a trapped nerve.
> 
> Kev.


After a riding injury, the best advice I had was from a GP - she recommended a sports physiotherapist who sorted out torn ligaments and swollen tissues.

Get the name of your local physio from your GP.

Physios cannot prescribe painkillers but they can make suggestions that you can carry back to your GP. For the record I was on a powerful painkiller called Tramadol and a muscle relaxant called Diclofenac. The physio also recommended a TENS machine which was wonderful, but might not be appropriate for neck pain.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: muscle pain*



pursangmk2 said:


> Hello,
> ...after a lifetime of doing things like that don't want to stop, as they say if you don't use it you may lose it !!I am 68 and not on any medication.
> ...


very familiar.... rising damp syndrome exacerbated by old age :lol:

cure? do more and do it more often! (pays to warm up those tired old muscles before starting)


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Go and see a sports physio, as suggested,a doctor will only give you pain killers,they will not sort out the problem.
I`m off to see one today, i have muscle spasms in my neck every now and then,plus the fact the physio is a cracker.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

framptoncottrell said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried a good massage? you might have a trapped nerve.
> ...


For the record, diclofenac is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug, very good, but not without its side effects:

"Side effects that might happen while you are taking your medicine
In common with most drugs, this medicine occasionally causes side effects in a few people.
If you get any of the following tell your doctor:
- Stomach pain, indigestion, heartburn, diarrhoea, wind, nausea or vomiting;
- Constipation (difficulty in passing bowel motions);
- Any sign of bleeding in the stomach or intestine, e.g. vomiting blood or bowel motions with signs of
blood;
- Headaches, dizziness, drowsiness or fatigue;
- Disturbance of taste, vision, hearing or sensations;
- Sleeplessness, anxiety, confusion, depression or trembling;
- Skin problems or hair loss;
- If you think you have blood disorders (your blood may not clot easily or bruises may appear), liver
disorders (yellowing of the skin or eyes) or kidney problems (water retention, problems urinating
i.e passing water);
- If you have mouth ulcers;
- If you become sensitive to light (i.e burn more easily, or exposure to light causes itching);
- If you have high blood pressure;
- If you develop an acute inflammation of the pancreas (i.e. feel a severe abdominal pain sometimes
radiating straight through the back, usually accompanied by nausea and vomiting);
- If your tongue becomes swollen;
- If your behaviour changes, or you feel disturbed;
- If you experience difficulty breathing, itching, swelling.
Medicines such as DICLOFLEX 25 mg, 50 mg and DICLOFLEX RETARD 100 mg may be associated
with a small increased risk of heart attack ("myocardial infarction") or stroke. "

(This is taken from the patient information leaflet). The drug is also prescription only.

Try some gentle warming up before you next undertake such aqctivity to try to prevent the stiffness afterwards. Otherwise try Ibruleve gel (Ibruprofen) to relieve symptoms and good old-fashioned paracetamol.


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pusser said:


> Tiger Balm is very good. I first came across this out in Singers but I believe then it was banned from UK as it contained opium. Then you could find it in the odd Asian cornershop and now it is widespread.
> 
> However, although this should work well if you keep putting this on day after day your skin will come off. And also if you keep getting it then there is something that needs fixing as alluded to in the post above me. You might have to see a cairo who is practicing or perhaps a fizzy O or Suzie Wong who only works from 20:00 until 02:00 and can be contacted at number 69 Bugis Street. 8)


Thank you Pusser,
will try the tiger balm in moderation.
The only bugis street i know is off canning place in liverpool but i thought maggie may had the area sewn up.Do you know if suzies place has a waiting room where Joan my wife could wait whilst i have the treatment?
Pete. :wink: :wink:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Pusser said:


> You might have to see a cairo who is practicing or perhaps a fizzy O or Suzie Wong who only works from 20:00 until 02:00 and can be contacted at number 69 Bugis Street. 8)





> Ha! I remember Bugis Street. I also remember a bunch of sailors on the next table and a young sailor - obviously a rookie - being taken in by a beautiful he/she. Off went the sailor to who knows where, probably some seedy room or corner - his mates were cracked up laughing - sadly we left before the return of the rookie. His face would have been a picture!
> 
> Those were the days!
> 
> Sal


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > You might have to see a cairo who is practicing or perhaps a fizzy O or Suzie Wong who only works from 20:00 until 02:00 and can be contacted at number 69 Bugis Street. 8)
> ...


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

MrsW said:


> For the record, diclofenac is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug, very good, but not without its side effects.


A digression: it is also the drug that is being used illegally around the world on cattle - it is fatal to vultures. It is causing all sort of problems in parts of the world where many vultures have died as a result of dining on dead cattle containing traces of diclofenac.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

